# PSP to TV



## robina_80

hi guys do you know if you can connect the psp to your tv for bigger viewing also you know games such as GT4 will it be quick loading and game play like the PS2 or abit slower also one last question the wi-fi can i connect my psp to my wi-fi home network???


----------



## geranimo://

If you connect a PSP to your TV, the quality of the graphics will drop, because its due to the small screen that the graphics look so good, if you transmit that image to a bigger screen like a TV, the graphics won't look that good anymore.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Unless it's some sort of Projector.


----------



## geranimo://

Projector? You mean like a beamer?


----------



## Funzo6785

*no*

no you can't hook a psp up to a TV because TVs run at almost twice the resolution, and PSP's are in 16:9 ratio, whereas most tVs are 4:3.  The psps screen is 4.3 inches big, so you should have no trouble seeing it if that is your worry


----------



## Yeti

> no you can't hook a psp up to a TV because TVs run at almost twice the resolution,


Do they? And why would that prevent you from hooking it up?


> and PSP's are in 16:9 ratio, whereas most tVs are 4:3


DVDs are 16:9 also


----------



## Funzo6785

*yes i know*

Yes I know DVDs are 16:9, but there would be no point because it would look 10x worse on any given TV


----------



## Yeti

> but there would be no point because it would look 10x worse on any given TV


At least _try_ to back up your statements.  The PSP has a resolution of 480 by 272.  I'll let you go from there.


----------



## Funzo6785

*yes*

and a TV has a resolution of like 640*480 or something like that, which would make it about 3/8 higher resolution than the PSP.  And up converting games on most systems to a higher resoultion just looks bad and wrong(if its even possible).  Also I'm not even sure its possible to connect it.  (Sry for the bland post I was in a hurry)


----------



## Yeti

> and a TV has a resolution of like 640*480 or something like that, which would make it about 3/8 higher resolution than the PSP. And up converting games on most systems to a higher resoultion just looks bad and wrong(if its even possible). Also I'm not even sure its possible to connect it. (Sry for the bland post I was in a hurry)


Okay, you've stated what a TV _can_ do, but what are most TV broadcasts' resolution? VHS?  BTW, from what I've seen there is not any device yet that will go from a PSP to TV, though there has been talk of an aftermarket product.


----------



## Funzo6785

*stop*

STOP TRYING TO PROVE ME WRONG ALL THE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Yeti

> STOP TRYING TO PROVE ME WRONG ALL THE TIME!!!!!


 LOL.  Just trying to make you think about what you're saying.  I think VHS and TV broadcasts have something like 240 and 330 for horizontal resolutions by the way.


----------



## dave597

i hear ps2's connect well to tv's.


----------



## Funzo6785

dave597 said:
			
		

> i hear ps2's connect well to tv's.



NAW, U kidding me?  I would have never guessed  
Anyway, I had no clue broadcast television was so much lower


----------



## samstown22

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> Projector? You mean like a beamer?




the car? i dont think sooooo.....


----------



## TonyBAMF

Funzo6785 said:
			
		

> and a TV has a resolution of like 640*480 or something like that, which would make it about 3/8 higher resolution than the PSP.  And up converting games on most systems to a higher resoultion just looks bad and wrong(if its even possible).  Also I'm not even sure its possible to connect it.  (Sry for the bland post I was in a hurry)



A PSP delivers a resolution about the same as a oridnary PS2 (some cases may very depending on the game [GT4 is 1080i HDTV compatible for exmaple] but the average game [98% of ps2 titles] are only 320X240).
Excluding that fact, the PSP has no way of transmiting a video signal to any device.

A ordinary TV (edtv with video or S-video) use interlacing (cutting resolution in half) so around 320X240 for non flat EDTVs, and about 640X480 for the Expensive Flat screen CTR's.


----------



## dbar_17

okay, so you can't hook the psp to the tv. but can you should be able to hook the tv to the psp. if you had a large enough memory stick it would be cool if you could record a tv show onto the psp memory stick and watch it on the psp.


----------



## elmarcorulz

dont dig up dead threads


----------

